# Casted FBEB goose call



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jun 21, 2015)

I finally got around to turning the blank that @Jdaschel had cast for me. It's my first cast blank to turn so I don't have much experience with these blanks but I thought he did a great job casting it. I just stuck in an insert I turned a while back. Not sure if I should make a matching insert or save the other half for a matching duck call. 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/BA10FE91-9712-447E-B7FF-EB756B671604_zpsidf0b5cz.jpg 

http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/FBAF13A5-B9A4-4D99-9E31-AF8734E0CF0C_zpsmk6iazjy.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## nx95240 (Jun 21, 2015)

very very nice...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 21, 2015)

That insert looks pretty sweet with it!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 21, 2015)

Outstanding ! That is rich and colorful !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks great id leave it how it is.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Night Fox Customs (Jun 23, 2015)

That looks awesome id say save the other piece for a matching duck call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 24, 2015)

Nicely done Derek. Red White and Blue - Just in time for the 4th


----------

